# A petrol heads holiday heaven



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys we have a special price for 2 weeks from 16th September this month £699 for the entire stay!!!!!!

anyone fancy a great holiday destination that caters for us petrol heads??? Then read on and check out our latest Video Presentation.

Video Tour Viewer


The reason for the location was simple, its near some of the best car shows, drag events, drift circuits, stock car circuits and street racing venues you could ever want to see. Naturally being in America everything is on a huge scale LOL! 
No more than 6 miles from the house is the famous Old Town | Eat, Shop, Ride car show. Held weekly throughout the year, this show attracts over 300 cars per week to it's show ground, other weekly events include motorcycles and modern day street race cars. 
Within driving distance is the D1 drift series events Welcome to D1 Grand Prix - D1 Grand Prix and other U.S. Drift series with some of the best drivers around the US competing. 
Fancy being a stock car racer? Ride/Drive a NASCAR Race Car - Richard Petty Driving Experience Richard petty Shool of Racing again 6 miles, offers full day racer training courses for those 'days-of-thunder' fans allowing you to race the oval circuit just like 'Cole Trickle' in the famous film. A simple drive takes you to the awesome Daytona 500 race circuit Daytona International Speedway - Daytona International Speedway for yet another awesome day out. 
Fancy drag racing? Then the Don Garlitz Hall of Fame Don Garlits Ocala, FL Museum/Swamp Rat AA/FD is the place for you, be amazed at the drag car museum with some of the fastest cars on the planet today right in front of your eyes.
Skyline Clubs, oh yes! There are a few clubs within FL and right on your doorstep so why not meet up with some of the guys whilst you're over there.

And of course for the rest of the family there's Disney World and Universal Studio's LOL!!!!

Why not check out my website, I'll allow a discount to all forum users booking direct.


DaveW


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Dad lives over there and go out there quite often, that old town is defo an experience! they start with a show n shine... then all potter thru the town with huge crowd's... n the police actually support it and its all above board and a regular occurance! wouldnt get that down southend, lol


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I've got loads of piccies


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

was enjoyin the car pics, but the 1st laydee pic made me top lookin at the rest


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

EssexStu said:


> was enjoyin the car pics, but the 1st laydee pic made me top lookin at the rest


LOL!!!!!!! the mrs caught me taking those.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we've just put a video presentation up for the villa, please have a look



Video Tour Viewer


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys we have a special price for 2 weeks from 16th September this month £699 for the entire stay!!!!!!


----------

